# How is everyone doing this season?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Right know it has been slow the last few weeks. But I am up to 22 raccoons, 2 grays, 2 beaver, 10 possums, 1 skunk, & 2 muskrats. Steal trying for that first yote, mink, otter, & red fox.

Here is a few pics.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, I like the old school wood stretchers! Two new trappers are starting today, my wife and daughter! We have the Jeep loaded, all I need to do is get them up! I wish we could use foothold traps here, we have to use cage traps...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice catches for sure ! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Slow here. 1 fox and about 17 coyotes. 4 have been mangy though. Hoping it picks up. Those are some nice looking raccoons.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing---------nice catch----------i'm the one thats slow---1 otter ,1 martin, 2 weasel,2 beaver-----sb*


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

nice pics!! My buddies are either killin it or not gettin anything.

My oldest son and I run a line together:10 beaver(mine)1 yote(his)1mink(his)8 opossum, 6 raccoon, 12 rats


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice looking seasons guys! I only trapped a little this fall and got 16 raccoons, a mink, and about a dozen rats. Going to put my rat/land sets out Sunday!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catches and pics! Been slow here. Starting to pick up tho. 3 coyotes, 3 foxes and 2 bobcats.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice pics skinner! Wish I had half those numbers.... Skip, maybe its a Michigan thing. A lot of guys I've talked to have low numbers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to all you trappers, love those pictures.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am up to 21 beaver now here is a few pics. And I got my first yote yesterday.

View attachment 8115

View attachment 8116
View attachment 8117

View attachment 8118

View attachment 8119


This beaver is 56 pounds my biggest yet.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

A few put up last week.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a big o'l beaver, congrats on the yote.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... looks like you are having a good season Skinner.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

looks like your doing quit well,congrats and nice pics


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the pictures, it helps with my lack of being able to get traps out.......... :smile:


----------

